# Any last minute tips? 50 hour service



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I have reached the 50 hour mark on my 4410. I am going to clean the tractor from top to bottom prior to changing any fluids.

Any body have any last minute tips, tricks or thoughts? 

I plan on using Rotella 10-30 engine oil along with Shell Donax TD for the trans fluid.

I got the filters from the dealer and had to argue with them to order the suction screen gasket. The parts guy didn't think it was needed. Said I could re-use the one that was there but no need to even clean the screen. He even had one of the techs come up and explain to me when they do the 50 hour service they don't even clean the suction screen.

After they put my order together they called my salesman up to try to talk me out of doing the service per the manual. He told me I was wasting money.

Go figure, $100 in filters and it is wasting money on the $20k tractor that is only 50 hours old.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I would definitely do the 50hr if that is what your manual says, and keep the receipts. That way, if you have a warranty issue, they can't come back on you for not doing proper maintenance.

I used the same suction screen gasket on my 2210. If you don't damage the original, I don't see why you can't use it again and save the new one for the next time. I hope your suction screen assembly comes out easily. It's a PITA on the 2210.

I would clean the suction screen as well as the magnet inside it, if it has one. Mine had all kinds of little metal shavings in it. I am told this is normal. Dry it out with compressed air after you clean it.

Also it would be a good time to torque all your bolts, especially your wheel bolts. Lube and oil all points listed in the manual, and your good to go. 

By doing all the work yourself, you are assured that everything is done to spec, as well as becoming more familiar with your tractor. :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

My dealer did the 50 hour service on-site as part of my original deal and they did everything that was specified in the manual. One thing the tech did that may not be in the manual is to tighten all the hose clamps, especially those on the air intake system.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

PS, in your area; the temps. call for 15W-40. I would not use 10W-30; in my opinion, that is too thin. Definitely replace all the filters but the suction screen should be reused if still in good condition; just clean it up good. I removed mine and and cleaned the few metalic particals from it with brake cleaner in the spray can. The suction screen can sometimes get disfigured and pull out of shape and it is a practice to have a spare on hand. I would recommend the standard viscosity Hygard (you will need 9 gallons althogh the owner's manual says about 7, a misprint) Be sure to have "Magilla Gorilla" on hand to remove the suction filter...........it is a royal [email protected]#$%*! to remove. I used a strap wrench. Also be sure to check to see if you have a 3 pt. hitch filter. The newer models don't have them but there are some out there that still have them. They can be fun to remove as well. It has a sintered bronze filter in it to protect the rock shaft lift system if so equipped. Just follow the owner's manual and you will be fine. Good luck and have some REALLY large oil catch pans on hand!   Let us know how things went.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

50 hours psr? not bad.. is it even a month old?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Your right Chief, 15-40 is what I am going with. I run 10-30 in everything else and had a brain fart while typing.

SJ, it has been 6 weeks. Time flys when your having fun.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Didn't take you long to run up some hours did it? I know exactly where your coming from on the dealers and changing hydraulic filters are concerned. I went through the same fiasco when I tried to order the hydraulic filter and tranny filter for my GX335.No dealers around here "ever changed them", and non stocked them, and those that did would not sell me them.........What is it with some of these JD delaers.......Hard to figure out. Either JD is capitolizing on selling unneeded parts (filters etc) and the dealers are honest and steering the customers in the right direction or JD knows what its talking about in requiring these items be done at regular intervals, and the dealers are just too stupid or lazy to do it.

So I have dealers I would not buy a hub capa from, but would buy a tractor from, and those that I would buy hub caps and not touch the tractors at..........and still some I won't go within 5 miles of for any reason. I guess one stop shopping at lots of dealers is a thing of the past anymore......


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Chipmaker*,

I remember you talking about your crappy dealer. Fortunately, I had no problems with mine. My 50 hr interval cost me around $66, tax included. The most expensive item was the external HST screw-on filter at $22. My 2210 is a lot smaller than psrumors 4410, so it only needed 2.2 gallons of HST.

My JD dealer has been great. They cater more to the L&G crowd and the commercial mowers rather than the big tractor Ag operations. I've been told they make their money on servicing, but they were very accommodating on giving me what I needed for the 50 hr. 

I guess you just have to be persistent if your dealer doesn't accommodate you, or you can go somewhere else. I made it clear from the get-go with my dealer that I was a do-it-yourselfer, and very particular about my equipment and the condition it arrives in. So far everything has worked out well with my dealer, and I try to support them whenever I can.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Didn't take you long to run up some hours did it? I know exactly where your coming from on the dealers and changing hydraulic filters are concerned. I went through the same fiasco when I tried to order the hydraulic filter and tranny filter for my GX335.No dealers around here "ever changed them", and non stocked them, and those that did would not sell me them.........What is it with some of these JD delaers.......Hard to figure out. Either JD is capitolizing on selling unneeded parts (filters etc) and the dealers are honest and steering the customers in the right direction or JD knows what its talking about in requiring these items be done at regular intervals, and the dealers are just too stupid or lazy to do it.
> 
> So I have dealers I would not buy a hub capa from, but would buy a tractor from, and those that I would buy hub caps and not touch the tractors at..........and still some I won't go within 5 miles of for any reason. I guess one stop shopping at lots of dealers is a thing of the past anymore...... *


Chip, did you end up buying the filters from Ricky at the Deere dealer I gave you the phone number for?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Chip, did you end up buying the filters from Ricky at the Deere dealer I gave you the phone number for? *


Yep, I sure did. Just don;t know how that dealership manages to stay in business though. They did not card me and make me prove I was over 21, did not need a note from my mother, did not have to explain why I was doing what the manual requires, was not told I was wasting my time, nor that I should have a qualified dealership doing that job and the parts arrived when stated.........Heck of a note....., parts were just to darn easy to acquire from Ricky! Got to be a catch 22 somewhere


----------

